# Anyone heard of Vita Biosa??



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

My Mum sent me a cutting from a local paper which was extolling the virtues of Vita Biosa as a help for IBS, has anyone heard of it or using it/used it before?


----------



## 21072 (Oct 20, 2005)

hi,im a new member and im not sure if im doing here everything ok.i ve heard of vita biosa and was taking it for one week. i dstopped because it was too painful experience,i couldnt get out of toilette.but it should work like this at the beganning.sorry for my bad english.i have a question if you tried this too and if it helped you.my e-mail: pamela3###op.pl greetings!


----------



## 21072 (Oct 20, 2005)

my e mail: pamela3###op.pl


----------

